# Sticky  *** PagParts 24v Turbo Kits ***



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

We're finally almost ready to launch our full 24v turbo kit program. As many of you know, this has been a long time coming but w/ our resources devoted to some other platforms, it was virtually impossible to give the 24v platform the attention that it has deserved. I will update this thread as our development progresses. We will be offering a whole slew of turbo options both Garrett based and Borg Warner solutions. Here is a teaser pic for now. Stay tuned


----------



## 29er (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: *** PagParts 24v Turbo Kits *** ([email protected])*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## c0ntract_thrilla (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: *** PagParts 24v Turbo Kits *** (vrDUCKin)*

"
WOOOOOOOT
I have been saving for months and I am almost ready to buy a kit... and all of a sudden my world is rocked. 

The options are improving by the day









Glad to see another tunning house offering support to our motor http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: *** PagParts 24v Turbo Kits *** (c0ntract_thrilla)*

Love the wastegate setup, especially how it flows back into the downpipe like that, good work Arnold http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: *** PagParts 24v Turbo Kits *** (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: *** PagParts 24v Turbo Kits *** (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

no external WG setup?








you vr guys are deprived of how an external dump sounds.








just curious if it's just gonna be a mani/turbo/dp "kit"..or complete hardware.


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: *** PagParts 24v Turbo Kits *** (One Gray GLI)*

GOOD STUFF ARNOLD 

Let me know when its all ready http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: *** PagParts 24v Turbo Kits *** (One Gray GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *One Gray GLI* »_no external WG setup?








you vr guys are deprived of how an external dump sounds.








just curious if it's just gonna be a mani/turbo/dp "kit"..or complete hardware.

the wg is re-routed. 
nice set-up arnold! almost makes me want to ditch the 1.8t.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: *** PagParts 24v Turbo Kits *** (mirror)*

Lol, VRT's already scream pretty good anyways, I had one dude in my car that said when it hits boost it sounds almost like an F1 car (I dunno if I'd back that statement up personally







BUT I thought it was a pretty cool comment







) (I run a re-routed WG setup also) Man wouldnt an open dump just be a straight up police attractor? Well I guess it's not like it's not already an attention grabber as is... heh..


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: *** PagParts 24v Turbo Kits *** (mirror)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mirror* »_
the wg is re-routed. 
nice set-up arnold! almost makes me want to ditch the 1.8t. 

I know that..I'm not blind.. I'm just throwing the idea of an external dump out there.









_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_\Man wouldnt an open dump just be a straight up police attractor? Well I guess it's not like it's not already an attention grabber as is... heh..

gotta take the brick off the gas pedal when you see police then.







I would hope you'd do that anyway though.
The kit looks good though.










_Modified by One Gray GLI at 5:48 AM 11-3-2008_


----------



## jettaglis (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: *** PagParts 24v Turbo Kits *** (One Gray GLI)*

need a test car? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: *** PagParts 24v Turbo Kits *** (jettaglis)*

Vote yes for screamer pipes in '09


----------



## fresnotwinkie (Sep 17, 2005)

*Re: *** PagParts 24v Turbo Kits *** ([email protected])*

I cant wait....I too, have been saving up for this setup. Im glad to see the 24valve getting the much-deserving attention it deserves.


----------



## passatG60 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: *** PagParts 24v Turbo Kits *** (fresnotwinkie)*

We will be updating this thread slowly, as we have decided to beef up the internals to wring out as much power as we can without worrying about the stock rotating assembly not being able to withstand a good amount of boost. We will be incorporating the stock ME7 ecu with an option to run dual files (pump/race gas programs) which is switched via your cc stalk. What are a few words w/o at least a crappy pic?







. Here is a humble pic of the slugs that we can provide...


----------



## MrAgent (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: *** PagParts 24v Turbo Kits *** (passatG60)*

I miss my old 24v turbo. The dump tube on it was viscious.


----------



## c0ntract_thrilla (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: *** PagParts 24v Turbo Kits *** (passatG60)*

field of dreams....
If you will build it .... they will buy it. 
this looks to be very promising








thank you


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: *** PagParts 24v Turbo Kits *** (passatG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passatG60* »_We will be incorporating the stock ME7 ecu with an option to run dual files (pump/race gas programs) which is switched via your cc stalk.

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: *** PagParts 24v Turbo Kits *** (L.I. Dan)*

Haha, my car has an open dump and it SCREAMS. I got pulled over about 2 months ago. Was sitting at a stop light and smashed it off the line to get around a stupid mini van mom. Was coming up on the next light about quarter mile away and i see a cop coming flying up behind me about 10 car lengths back. He was PISSED, pulled me over, jumped out of his car and was all yelling at me. His exact words were. I didn't see you speeding, i didn't have to, i heard you from 2 streets over!







He gave me a loud exhaust warning and away i went.








Most of my parts were ordered From Arnold, this should be a great kit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: *** PagParts 24v Turbo Kits *** (Sosl0w)*

Thanks man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I started on the preliminary mockup of the intake today. Should be done by weeks end when I find some time...


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: *** PagParts 24v Turbo Kits *** ([email protected])*

ooh. gonna be making intake manifolds too? interested if the price is right


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: *** PagParts 24v Turbo Kits *** ([email protected])*

^^ looks good already!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: *** PagParts 24v Turbo Kits *** (One Gray GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *One Gray GLI* »_ooh. gonna be making intake manifolds too? interested if the price is right
















. cant build a house on a match stick foundation. Price will be disclosed when all is ready


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: *** PagParts 24v Turbo Kits *** (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_^^ looks good already!

Thanks


----------



## AZN dubs (Sep 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i will volunteer my car for test fitting.








whats the price going to be?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (AZN dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AZN dubs* »_i will volunteer my car for test fitting.








whats the price going to be?

Hehe, got it covered http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . As for the price, all in due time


----------



## AZN dubs (Sep 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

well if u ever need a second car







.


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: *** PagParts 24v Turbo Kits *** ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Thanks man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I started on the preliminary mockup of the intake today. Should be done by weeks end when I find some time...









sweet put me on the list for one of those


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: *** PagParts 24v Turbo Kits *** (hiatussk8rs)*

finally a manifold done correctly


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: *** PagParts 24v Turbo Kits *** (passatG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passatG60* »_We will be updating this thread slowly, as we have decided to beef up the internals to wring out as much power as we can without worrying about the stock rotating assembly not being able to withstand a good amount of boost. We will be incorporating the stock ME7 ecu with an option to run dual files (pump/race gas programs) which is switched via your cc stalk. What are a few words w/o at least a crappy pic?







. Here is a humble pic of the slugs that we can provide...









So this kit is going to include internals or are you just doing that on your test car so you don't have to worry about stuff breaking as you do testing?


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: *** PagParts 24v Turbo Kits *** (Sosl0w)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sosl0w* »_
So this kit is going to include internals or are you just doing that on your test car so you don't have to worry about stuff breaking as you do testing?

i bet it will be an option


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: *** PagParts 24v Turbo Kits *** (Sosl0w)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sosl0w* »_
So this kit is going to include internals or are you just doing that on your test car so you don't have to worry about stuff breaking as you do testing?

This is entirely an option as are rods, turbos, wastegates...
We have a dual ball bearing T67 in our test car which is capable of 750hp or upper 600whp... just being safer then sorrier


----------



## AZN dubs (Sep 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i like those numbers.


----------



## quick04gti (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: *** PagParts 24v Turbo Kits *** ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
This is entirely an option as are rods, turbos, wastegates...
We have a dual ball bearing T67 in our test car which is capable of 750hp or upper 600whp... just being safer then sorrier









finally, and your so close too yessssssss, this is kit im going with no more searching


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: *** PagParts 24v Turbo Kits *** (quick04gti)*

When will your website be back open?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: *** PagParts 24v Turbo Kits *** (RipCity Euros)*

working on it. should be late next week.


----------



## 29er (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: *** PagParts 24v Turbo Kits *** ([email protected])*

I may have to go with this setup when Im ready to turbo my car (should be this summer). The craftsmanship looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: *** PagParts 24v Turbo Kits *** ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Thanks man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I started on the preliminary mockup of the intake today. Should be done by weeks end when I find some time...









That looks nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## c0ntract_thrilla (Feb 27, 2008)

What would be wicked is if you guys were offering the package of upgraded internals for those of us who would like to beef it up but don't want to go shop around for parts at 10 different suppliers!

wicked job guys looks like this will be solid


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (c0ntract_thrilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *c0ntract_thrilla* »_What would be wicked is if you guys were offering the package of upgraded internals for those of us who would like to beef it up but don't want to go shop around for parts at 10 different suppliers!

wicked job guys looks like this will be solid


I can absolutely do this. Anyone that wants a full engine internals/gasket/bearing/fastener package, I'm here. I can do custom Wiseco and CP's in just about every bore and compression ratio. Rods would be H-beams or Pauters


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I can absolutely do this. Anyone that wants a full engine internals/gasket/bearing/fastener package, I'm here. I can do custom Wiseco and CP's in just about every bore and compression ratio. Rods would be H-beams or Pauters

Hell yea! A package like that would be im my very near future for sure.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## c0ntract_thrilla (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Wicked! nothing like beefing up the bottom end


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (c0ntract_thrilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *c0ntract_thrilla* »_Wicked! nothing like beefing up the bottom end









hell yeah lol


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (hiatussk8rs)*

me likey
i might start buying parts soon...like the turbo/dp/mani setup to start my collection of parts for hopefully this summer if i go a custom-like route


----------



## holywhitebread (Jun 18, 2008)

very interested, any idea of when the kit will be complete


----------



## passatG60 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (holywhitebread)*

finishing up the intake, block is together... this thing is going to be nasty


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (passatG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passatG60* »_finishing up the intake, block is together... this thing is going to be nasty


----------



## 24valvegtivr6 (Nov 9, 2006)

I like what I see here


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (24valvegtivr6)*


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

i want to see moar of that sexy manifold


----------



## Skeil (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: (L.I. Dan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L.I. Dan* »_i want to see moar of that sexy manifold









x2. this thread is such a tease.


----------



## quick04gti (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: (Skeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Skeil* »_
x2. this thread is such a tease.

it will def payoff though ahhaha


----------



## zanyesdubbin (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (quick04gti)*

Im ready for a turbo will this kit be ready before christmas?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (zanyesdubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zanyesdubbin* »_Im ready for a turbo will this kit be ready before christmas?

Slowly getting there.


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Well I already told arnold that I would like an intake manifold so you guys have to get in line.










_Modified by One Gray GLI at 10:03 PM 11-25-2008_


----------



## zanyesdubbin (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (One Gray GLI)*

how much would just the internals kit run?


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (zanyesdubbin)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## passatG60 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (zanyesdubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zanyesdubbin* »_how much would just the internals kit run?

PM sent


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (passatG60)*

pm sent arnold.







lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (One Gray GLI)*

*edit* see owner posting









_Modified by [email protected] at 1:18 PM 11-30-2008_


_Modified by [email protected] at 6:04 PM 11-30-2008_


----------



## quick04gti (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*















yesssir


----------



## holywhitebread (Jun 18, 2008)

*FV-QR*

loving it and getting anxious to see the finished product


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

The intercooler piping looks clean.
Soooo many silverstone VR6-Ts.
-Emron
EDIT: don't think it's silverstone.


_Modified by Emron at 7:35 PM 11-30-2008_


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Emron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Emron* »_
Soooo many silverstone VR6-Ts.

b/c its the best color


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: (zanyesdubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zanyesdubbin* »_how much would just the internals kit run?


Can i get that pm as well pls. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## passatG60 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (Sosl0w)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sosl0w* »_

Can i get that pm as well pls. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









sent


----------



## 24valves_of_Fury (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: (Emron)*



Emron said:


> The intercooler piping looks clean.
> Soooo many silverstone VR6-Ts.
> -Emron
> EDIT: don't think it's silverstone.
> ...


----------



## quick04gti (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: (24valves_of_Fury)*

reflex silver ftmfw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (quick04gti)*

More progress...


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Looks pretty slick.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_Looks pretty slick.

Little different then the production kit. We just decided to do this a little on the psychotic piping side


----------



## 29er (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Will this kit be available in just parts, and some possible custom applications? Say if one was to want to run a GT35/40R hybrid and an AWIC mounted where the battery normally is?


----------



## passatG60 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (vrDUCKin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vrDUCKin* »_Will this kit be available in just parts, and some possible custom applications? Say if one was to want to run a GT35/40R hybrid and an AWIC mounted where the battery normally is?









Absolutely. Garrett 750hp core w/ pump/radiator/fittings/lines can be arranged.


----------



## 29er (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (passatG60)*

Cool, expect an inquiry hopefully early this summer







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## c0ntract_thrilla (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: (passatG60)*

Dear PaG

When is the ETA on your site being up?

Merry Christmas

The guy from up north (canada not the pole







)


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (c0ntract_thrilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *c0ntract_thrilla* »_Dear PaG

When is the ETA on your site being up?

Merry Christmas

The guy from up north (canada not the pole







)

Working on it guys. Sorry about the delay


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Working on it guys. Sorry about the delay

cant wait


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (c0ntract_thrilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *c0ntract_thrilla* »_Dear PaG

When is the ETA on your site being up?

Merry Christmas

The guy from up north (canada not the pole







)

We're pretty south, as far as Canada goes anyway.


----------



## c0ntract_thrilla (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: (NS01GTI)*

LOL I doubt people think Nova Scotia when they say "south east", but your right Don we are pretty far south for Canada.... but we are really far north compared with texas





































merry christmas everyone

cheers to turbos in 09


----------



## munky18t (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: (c0ntract_thrilla)*

both of you need to get off your asses and get boosted


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (munky18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *munky18t* »_both of you need to get off your asses and get boosted

Yep. And you need to get off that tiny motor and get *boosted *


----------



## munky18t (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_
Yep. And you need to get off that tiny motor and get *boosted *









Once i blow up this 4 banger i might just do that... until then, i'm pretty happy at 25psi


----------



## c0ntract_thrilla (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: (munky18t)*

ahmen to that... but as for now there is too many options to choose from, and not enough details as of yet.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (c0ntract_thrilla)*

Nothing on the complete kits yet, but the site is live







http://www.pagparts.com


----------



## c0ntract_thrilla (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

wooot

just in time, my boss is out of the office and I have an hour to kill


----------



## Skeil (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Nothing on the complete kits yet, but the site is live







http://www.pagparts.com

Its not working for me.
I get this message:

_Quote »_----"Server Requirement Error: register_globals is disabled in your PHP configuration. This can be enabled in your php.ini configuration file or in the .htaccess file in your catalog directory."-----


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (Skeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Skeil* »_
Its not working for me.
I get this message:


Fixed


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Just browsed through the new website, it looks great!


----------



## liloldbie (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

Love the new website! Can't wait for 24v turbo kits








Saving up ATM http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (liloldbie)*

I want that clutch kit for $0.00, how do I order















http://pagparts.com/product_in...d=334


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_I want that clutch kit for $0.00, how do I order















http://pagparts.com/product_in...d=334

Ha, thats how you start it







. scroll down, keep adding and that goose egg will change. Just trying to give you guys complete control over what kind of kit is needed. For clutchnet setups, there are many options. For Southbend, quite a few kit options


_Modified by [email protected] at 9:45 AM 1-17-2009_


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Ha, thats how you start it







. scroll down, keep adding and that goose egg will change. Just trying to give you guys complete control over what kind of kit is needed. For clutchnet setups, there are many options. For Southbend, quite a few kit options

_Modified by [email protected] at 9:45 AM 1-17-2009_

Lol, what do you think which one is decent set up, I like southbend, my curent clutch is pretty good, it holds power no slipping or anything, but ever since I installed it I have hard time shifting or downshiftinfg into 2nd....sometimes it works fine but sometimes it just gives me hard time, you have to play with it to get it into ger.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_
Lol, what do you think which one is decent set up, I like southbend, my curent clutch is pretty good, it holds power no slipping or anything, but ever since I installed it I have hard time shifting or downshiftinfg into 2nd....sometimes it works fine but sometimes it just gives me hard time, you have to play with it to get it into ger.

Only in 2nd? Check your shifting linkage and alignments. Does it grind into gear?


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

No grinding at all


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*

well, its strange having one gear being difficult and looking at the clutch assembly. I'm assuming that you had the linkage off when changed the clutch. I would look there...


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_well, its strange having one gear being difficult and looking at the clutch assembly. I'm assuming that you had the linkage off when changed the clutch. I would look there...

It could be possible cuz at the install of the new clutch I also had an R32 shifter lever installed.


----------



## AZN dubs (Sep 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

so whens pricing gonna be done? i am very interested


----------



## peter-vz (Dec 4, 2008)

Is it only for the vr6 24 manual? will this work for the vr6 24v tiptronic? sorry, i know it sounds stupid.


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (peter-vz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *peter-vz* »_Is it only for the vr6 24 manual? will this work for the vr6 24v tiptronic? sorry, i know it sounds stupid.

Im sure it will work, but Im not sure if your tranny will take the power


----------



## SilverSurfer337 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*

So any news on the kit? I just started my turbo kit fund again


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (SilverSurfer337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SilverSurfer337* »_So any news on the kit? I just started my turbo kit fund again









Well, we decided since there are so many variables in regards to what turbocharger you plan on using, wastegate, whether you are keeping your battery up front, fmic or awic, Short runner or stock, and all associated components surrounding it, its best to contact us so we can list and quote things on a custom basis.


----------



## SilverSurfer337 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Well, we decided since there are so many variables in regards to what turbocharger you plan on using, wastegate, whether you are keeping your battery up front, fmic or awic, Short runner or stock, and all associated components surrounding it, its best to contact us so we can list and quote things on a custom basis.

Cool! I think that can work. I'll be in touch shortly.


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Well, we decided since there are so many variables in regards to what turbocharger you plan on using, wastegate, whether you are keeping your battery up front, fmic or awic, Short runner or stock, and all associated components surrounding it, its best to contact us so we can list and quote things on a custom basis.

So I know this may be difficult to say if you're going with custom setups, but how are you prices compared to stage the stage 2 Kinetics, or Stage 1+ C2 kit?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (NS01GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NS01GTI* »_
So I know this may be difficult to say if you're going with custom setups, but how are you prices compared to stage the stage 2 Kinetics, or Stage 1+ C2 kit?

Well, hard to say. I guess it depends on what turbos and how far you're going... It varies. Components-wise, we are second to none and our setups have been proven in many well documented cars, like this month's issue of Eurotuner; DM Motorsport's MK2 which traps close to 150 and last August's blue R32 that churned out roughly 700whp.. There is some serious R&D on our setups, not just components tossed together which isnt necessarily their product...


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Well, hard to say. I guess it depends on what turbos and how far you're going... It varies. Components-wise, we are second to none and our setups have been proven in many well documented cars, like this month's issue of Eurotuner; DM Motorsport's MK2 which traps close to 150 and last August's blue R32 that churned out roughly 700whp.. There is some serious R&D on our setups, not just components tossed together which isnt necessarily their product...

PM sent.


----------



## DUB_MANGv2 (Oct 28, 2008)

*FV-QR*

pmsent


----------



## vdubb24v (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DUB_MANGv2)*

update?


----------



## Manplank (Jul 14, 2008)

UPDATE!


----------



## 03_jetta_gli (May 11, 2009)

*Re: *** PagParts 24v Turbo Kits *** ([email protected])*

im just getting started on this vw stuff new to clubs kinda weird um i have a 2003 vw jetta gli 2.8 24v 6spd i want a turbo what do i need for full set up under $1000


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: *** PagParts 24v Turbo Kits *** (03_jetta_gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03_jetta_gli* »_im just getting started on this vw stuff new to clubs kinda weird um i have a 2003 vw jetta gli 2.8 24v 6spd i want a turbo what do i need for full set up under $1000

i hope thats a typo and you meant 10k.. lol


----------



## 03_jetta_gli (May 11, 2009)

*Re: *** PagParts 24v Turbo Kits *** (One Gray GLI)*

i mean how much all dis stuff cost like im not richie rich


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: *** PagParts 24v Turbo Kits *** (03_jetta_gli)*

If you have to ask you dont have enough


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: *** PagParts 24v Turbo Kits *** (03_jetta_gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03_jetta_gli* »_im just getting started on this vw stuff new to clubs kinda weird um i have a 2003 vw jetta gli 2.8 24v 6spd i want a turbo what do i need for full set up under $1000
 










EDIT:
I wonder if I used the EEK icon in response to his writing skills or the fact that he wants a turbo kit for under $1,000.
Anyway, I'll add another emoticon.










_Modified by Emron at 1:41 PM 5-12-2009_


----------



## 03_jetta_gli (May 11, 2009)

*Re: *** PagParts 24v Turbo Kits *** (Emron)*

i mean is it possible to get it done for that price http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CL111583 (Mar 21, 2003)

no, not even close.


----------



## DUB_MANGv2 (Oct 28, 2008)

*FV-QR*

it is**

to an extent. 
but its like magic finding in Diablo...
i once thought like you, except i gave my self credit and said 2k... but the fact is its not possible WITHOUT buying everything used. and even then.
at minimum you need 3grand, and thats even pushing it. but IT IS do able


----------



## CL111583 (Mar 21, 2003)

so you're saying you need 3 grand, not 1 grand, if im reading that correctly.
with alot of know how and part making on your own i suppose there is a chance you can get it done with junkyard turbos and intercoolers, but its gonna flow like garbage. software alone to run the turbo is going to be $$$


----------



## 03_jetta_gli (May 11, 2009)

*Re: (ClockworkChad)*

what if i already have a turbo from a 2002 jetta vr6 will sum1 trade me or can i use it


----------



## silverstoned83 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: *** PagParts 24v Turbo Kits *** (03_jetta_gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03_jetta_gli* »_i mean how much all dis stuff cost like im not richie rich








....


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (03_jetta_gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03_jetta_gli* »_what if i already have a turbo from a 2002 jetta vr6 will sum1 trade me or can i use it

better start researching.


----------



## c0ntract_thrilla (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: (03_jetta_gli)*

a turbo that is not a POS will cost you around 800+, a good turbo is in the 1200+ range.
your software would be around 1,000... no matter how you look at it ... you can't turbo any car for $1,000.
actually the VR's have great kits and great prices. Look at the 350Z kits which are between 4,500-8,000 without software... still feel like the 24v have expensive kits?


----------



## eastsidelightning (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (c0ntract_thrilla)*

how much would the cheapest kit be..like stage 1..im not looking to rebuild my block and i only want to boost like 8-10 psi


----------



## dtcaward (May 10, 2009)

*Re: (eastsidelightning)*

you could get the cheap e bay one and get 230hp o yea lol







just buy the best one out there thats my thing


----------



## FamousEric (Jul 17, 2007)

i checked the site to see nothing on the complete kit..is there an update?


----------



## reeze03gli (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: *** PagParts 24v Turbo Kits *** (03_jetta_gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03_jetta_gli* »_i mean how much all dis stuff cost like im not richie rich

only thing i plan on buying is a turbo and all the piping/ cacth can everything else imma have my buddy fab up for me...but still all the boost gauges wide ban, inerco0oler **** aint cheap im thinking like 4k might be able to make it happen. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif and a curse


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: *** PagParts 24v Turbo Kits *** (reeze03gli)*

any update?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: *** PagParts 24v Turbo Kits *** (koko5869)*

You can email me at [email protected] w/ your goals (hp, mods required) and I can get back to you guys promptly w/ a comprehensive list. BTW, the Eurodyne Maestro (User tuneable ecu) will be available...


----------



## Matt1023 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: *** PagParts 24v Turbo Kits *** ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ BTW, the Eurodyne Maestro (User tuneable ecu) is available...

think thats better lol


----------



## nctarheels0529 (Sep 3, 2008)

update!!!???!?!?!


----------



## TooTallVR6 (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

All I have to say is wow. I want to turbo my vr6 at some point but have been completely unhappy with most of the turbos out there, with the ugly tubing that just doesn't look like it belongs. Glad to see someone's taking the extra time to do one right! Now I just need to graduate college so i can afford one.








Keep up the good work, I can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (TooTallVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooTallVR6* »_All I have to say is wow. I want to turbo my vr6 at some point but have been completely unhappy with most of the turbos out there, with the ugly tubing that just doesn't look like it belongs. Glad to see someone's taking the extra time to do one right! Now I just need to graduate college so i can afford one.








Keep up the good work, I can't wait to see the final product.

Ugly Tubing? You can powder coat it you know... Is that the only reason you haven't wanted to get one? Go check out the HPA stuff, they have setups that could maybe pass for OE if you don't go with bright colored parts, although be prepared to pay for it...


----------



## TooTallVR6 (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_
Ugly Tubing? You can powder coat it you know... Is that the only reason you haven't wanted to get one? 
*Many turbo set ups the tubing runs here there and everywhere. Unless you pay for a custom setup this is usually what you get with turbo kits.* 
Go check out the HPA stuff, they have setups that could maybe pass for OE if you don't go with bright colored parts, although be prepared to pay for it...








Yes HPA looks good but it doesn't have that OEM feel to it. And yes I'll be prepaired to pay for it. I have every intention of sinking $10K+ into my car vs buying a new one, but I'm in college right now so it'll have to wait.


Basically this is just the first turbo *kit* I've seen that looks as though it came from the factory this way. Nothing looks like it was squeezed in there to get it to fit, no sharp 90* bends etc... I definitely want an OEM look without the engine bay looking like it's about to overflow. And yes I realize a lot of stuff was moved or removed from the bay to get it to fit that way.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (TooTallVR6)*

Well, the HPA kits are frankly overpriced IMHO. My 'custom setup' was really a clone of the early EIP kits, and really in the 24V bay there is only like 2 different ways you can even do the piping anyways, depending on how your turbo is mounted and how it is clocked. Anyways, good luck with whatever route you go, post a thread with lots of pic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eastsidelightning (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (PhReE)*

how much did ur kit cost with installation..i really wanna do this..my baby so beautiful and alls she needs is alil boostt haha


----------



## Its_thesilverkiller (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: (eastsidelightning)*

So.. will this kit be out by the time tax checks get here?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (Its_thesilverkiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Its_thesilverkiller* »_So.. will this kit be out by the time tax checks get here?









The kit is already 'out'. Its just a matter of telling me what your goals are and I can set up the kit according to needs. I can supply a custom intake as well, along w/ what is a dual pass core which is something like this:








which ends up fitting like this:


----------



## 94vr6blk (Feb 25, 2010)

*Re: *** PagParts 24v Turbo Kits *** (vrDUCKin)*

what do you think about supercharging????


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: *** PagParts 24v Turbo Kits *** (94vr6blk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94vr6blk* »_what do you think about supercharging????

I guess it works for some. It is more linear and much more conservative in power delivery. I was never really a fan of it and some of the customers I've converted over are extremely happy after the swap.


----------



## RemiRokosa (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_









Looks awesome Al! The dual pass core looks great and leaves plenty of room on the passenger side for an oil cooler. What sort of prices are we looking at in terms of a 300-350hp kit?


----------



## RemiRokosa (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: (RemiRokosa)*

"60trim T4E .68ar
oil feed line kit
oil return line kit
T restrictor
oil return flange kit
3" SS DP
3.5" inlet piping set
PTE 39mm WG
Dump rerouted
mounting stud kit
MAF
630cc Injector Set
software for stock Comp
intank fuel pump kit
SMIC w/ DV
4350 for the above."
Is what I was given for a price for a kit making approx. 350hp from Al


----------



## haundae_dub (Nov 20, 2009)

I need some pricing for the kit without ecu programming. I want something a bit faster than sc kit. Nothing too extreme fast. Let me know


----------



## 16vg60jay (Nov 25, 2004)

What spark plugs do you need for these turbo kits?


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (haundae_dub)*

bkr7e or bkr8e are what people usually run. like .022-.024ish gap.


----------



## 16vg60jay (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: (One Gray GLI)*

Thanks. Are those plugs a bit shorter on the thread than the 24v stock ones?


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (16vg60jay)*

they should be fine..that's what most, if not all the 24v guys run i believe.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (One Gray GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *One Gray GLI* »_they should be fine..that's what most, if not all the 24v guys run i believe.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I run BKR7E's


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I run BKR7E's

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## engineman98 (May 31, 2008)

Is this available from the website? I couldnt find the 24v kit only 1.8t and 2.0 fsi kits.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

engineman98 said:


> Is this available from the website? I couldnt find the 24v kit only 1.8t and 2.0 fsi kits.


 Email us w/ your needs and we can put a system together based on your goals


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

emailed :thumbup:


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Mockup of IC kit. One of many possible iterations...


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

yeahmon!


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

[email protected] said:


>


How much for what you have pictured here, itemized?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Pm'ed


----------



## 16vg60jay (Nov 25, 2004)

Watch out guys as they supply the wrong injectors with the kits!!!!:thumbdown:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

16vg60jay said:


> Watch out guys as they supply the wrong injectors with the kits!!!!:thumbdown:


?? depends on what tune you are referring to. Not entirely sure on what instance you are basing this on.. Who are you?


----------



## 16vg60jay (Nov 25, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> ?? depends on what tune you are referring to. Not entirely sure on what instance you are basing this on.. Who are you?


I bought one of your kits a while ago and you sent me some green injectors that don't fit the cylinder head..


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

i do not provide the green giants for the 24v/R32. I dont even have a tune for those nor any tuning company I know. Give me your name and we can get to the bottom of this. This is not a fly-by-night setup. Tuning and components have been hashed out years ago. Non-standard setups get custom tuned inhouse on our dyno with the proper injectors and maf housings..


----------



## 16vg60jay (Nov 25, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> i do not provide the green giants for the 24v/R32. I dont even have a tune for those nor any tuning company I know. Give me your name and we can get to the bottom of this. This is not a fly-by-night setup. Tuning and components have been hashed out years ago. Non-standard setups get custom tuned inhouse on our dyno with the proper injectors and maf housings..


Pm'd


----------



## oldschoolmick916 (Aug 19, 2010)

This is awesome I can't wait I've been looking for a turbo system solution for a while now I'm strting to save now. Prices coming soon?


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Just call, PM or email Arnold :thumbup:


----------



## btimbit (Jul 28, 2010)

email'd:thumbup:


----------



## Glikid04 (May 1, 2008)

willing to sell me just the downpipe?????


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Yes, I can do this. Email me at [email protected]


----------



## pianoman3182 (Mar 6, 2011)

email sent:thumbup:


----------



## Glikid04 (May 1, 2008)

hi the email [email protected] isnt working?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Finally got around to taking a pic of the kit and its components


----------



## Peruano85 (Aug 9, 2009)

Can you post pics of your intake manifold?


----------



## MRT72 (Sep 19, 2012)

*other mods*

hi, what other mods are needed to fit this kit?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Fueling setup (injectors, software, fuel pump) 
At least a head spacer w/ bolts or studs (preferably studs) or piston/rod kit 
FMIC kit 
Short Runner Intake manifold (optional but a somewhat necessary mod for high boost settings) 

All of which we can provide :thumbup:


----------



## mk3_vdub (Oct 18, 2006)

so as far as i can figure, your manifold is one of only 2 (other one is the atp) that is actually a t4 flange. 

im piecing together my own setup now, so quick question for you about this manifold. with where the wg flange is located, it looks like it would be fairly difficult to route the dump tube. i will be running a 1.15 ar turbine housing with 4 inch vband dp. at least thats my current plan, unless i decide to replace the turbine housing on the turbo i already have with a smaller one. do you think there's enough room there? or would i need to fabricate a elbow peice to relocate the wg out of the way? i keep going back and forth on whether i want to save the hassle and just buy a log manifold, or fabricate a ram horn style, twin scroll and run 2 wg's.

also, i was planning on fabricating my own intake manifold as well, but just curious what is your pricing on a short runner? (with the tb on the end of the plenum not extended like in that picture)


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

For a 4" downpipe' its debatable. You can start of with a 3.5" and transition into a 4. It would probably be the cleanest approach. There is a lot of area that a 24v takes up behind there. As for the wg routing' a 44mm vband can be rotated into position to clear. Our base kits come with the 2 bolt deltagate type configuration so the wg.routing can be altered. You can email us at [email protected] for any further questions and about the pricing on the sri


----------



## SpdDemon (Mar 18, 2007)

Would ur turbo application work with the eurospec 2.8l to 3.2l conversion?


----------



## lucasr58 (Aug 31, 2010)

How much does the kit cost?


----------



## rjsthe11 (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi, do you still have the 24v turbo kit? i looked on your website and didnt see anything, im looking for a 300whp kit or something close to that. any help would be great.

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

I apologize for the delayed response. Yes, we supply these kits as per request. You can email us ([email protected]) with all inquiries. Thanks


----------



## 119fmx (Dec 6, 2013)

*Cost?*

Looking for info on this kit.. Cost mostly? Please PM me


----------



## 93audi90 (Jan 8, 2005)

Interested in a setup tried emailing with no luck have got a reply. Is this company still operating?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## murka (Jun 2, 2013)

Company dead?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

